# Baltic states - are there someone?



## rixis

Hello there,

I saw an Estonian thread, but different as we are, there is still much in common so I feel a need for general Baltic thread :thumb:
Would be great if You shared places where You can find detailing products here in Baltics :buffer:
Or anything else related to detailing in our countries :thumb:

Cheers!


----------



## sm81

rixis said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I saw an Estonian thread, but different as we are, there is still much in common so I feel a need for general Baltic thread :thumb:
> Would be great if You shared places where You can find detailing products here in Baltics :buffer:
> Or anything else related to detailing in our countries :thumb:
> 
> Cheers!


Good idea.:thumb: Laba doma.:wave:


----------



## galamaa

Hanging this forum almost 4-5 years. Lot of knownledge find hear. From Estonia.


----------



## Jzms

galamaa said:


> Hanging this forum almost 4-5 years. Lot of knownledge find hear. From Estonia.


Hi. Could you tell me adreses of detailing stores in Estonia? Maybe you no some webstores?


----------



## sm81

Are there any new detailing stores in Riga?


----------

